
Metadata Management and Integration at LinkedIn with DataHub - datahub
https://www.dataengineeringpodcast.com/datahub-metadata-management-episode-147/
======
EricE
Wow - this is timely. Just reading the summary I’m really looking forward to
listening to the conversation. I’ve blundered into the realization that
metadata is probably one of the more important/valuable aspects of data
management and am looking forward to hearing about their experiences trying to
tame it.

